# Polk DSW-PRO-600 vs Velodyne DLSR 5000R



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm looking to up grade my Cerwin Vega LW-15. I have had it for about 9 years. I'm looking at 2 of the Polk DSW- Pro 600's or one of the Velodyne DLSR 5000R. My great room is vaulted and has about 2400 cf with a large opening to the kitchen. Any Ideas?:huh:

Thanks


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Talk to SVS, HSU, Epik, or eD. Buying over the internet will give you a much better value for getting respectable bass for that rather large listening room.


----------

